# Surveying Opportunities



## jk69 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello All
Trying to assess opportunities for UK Chartered Building Surveyors in Aus. either in similar 'core' role to UK, or as 'Building Control Surveyors/Inspectors' (following any req'd training etc) or even in similar roles to UK such as Construction Project Managers or Contract Adminstrators etc. Any information useful.
Thanks


----------



## dunsford5678 (Mar 30, 2010)

Since no-one's answered I'll do my best. I'm not in the industry but I'm about to make a major career change and am starting a construction degree this year so I've researched the issue a bit. There is plenty of work, a fair bit in surveying but more so in project management and contract management, also quantity surveying. There is an even greater shortage of people prepared to work in remote mining areas and so the salary in these areas is a good deal higher than the already good salaries available in the cities. Many ads mention that they are willing to sponsor migrants.

See SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site to see the advertised positions.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm a quantity surveyor and also looked at moving to Oz. In summary, my findings are as follows:
1. There are plenty of opportunities, particularly (as has been pointed out) in mining + oil & gas. There are also quite a lot of ongoing infrastructure projects, which again will add to the number of positions available.

2. Unless you have grey hair and have been in the industry for 10 - 15+ years, it is very very difficult to get employer sponsorship.

3. If you have a PR visa (that's what I'm trying to get at the moment), it will be a lot easier to find jobs. I've had a fair few responses with regards to my CV but unfortunately, they all were along the line of 'please contact us when you arrive in Australia.' It seems that my CV is being looked at but as soon as employers and agents realise that I require sponsorship, it ends up on the recycle pile!

4. Employers seem to want new employees to start straightaway. Unfortunately, if you are abroad, that pretty much means that they will not look at your CV, unless you have very specialised skills/ experience.

5. It helps having a few friends in Oz who can pass your CV to their HR departments. 

Good luck


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Am a Quantity Surveyor and currently work within the oil & gas industry. Its great!
Just sort out your PR then jump on the next plane and you will never look back - its that easy. I reckon you could do over $100k if your experience is significant & relevant.


----------



## mutasem (Nov 12, 2010)

Zenji said:


> Am a Quantity Surveyor and currently work within the oil & gas industry. Its great!
> Just sort out your PR then jump on the next plane and you will never look back - its that easy. I reckon you could do over $100k if your experience is significant & relevant.


I am a civil engineer, I worked for 8 years in estimation, procurement and cost control. Currently I am working in UAE. I am planning to make the move to Australia on May 2011. I still cannot make my decision between Sydney, Perth and may be Queensland??? 

Any advice will be highly appreciated?
Regards,


----------



## twthedad (Feb 4, 2011)

Go for Perth, lovely area. Good luck with it all.


----------



## TerryQ (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi,

I too am a Chartered Building Surveyor looking to move, you should check out "Client Side" project managers (the rest are usually working for contractors), Building Consultant, Make Good Surveyor (dilaps). Go to the RICS Oceania website they have a list of Consultancies that use Chartered Building Surveyors. Nabers are advertising at the minute. Go to seek.com.au and search for Building Consultant.

As for building surveyors (Aus Building Control) as far as I can tell it is three year program of qualification, the more experience and qauls you get the higher the level of works you can certify not something we can just jump into. Pay starts of quite low (about $55k) so it would be a few years before your would be earning +$100K.

I fall into the grey hair +15 year expereince so am looking for sponsorship at the minute 

Terry


----------



## LiamJ (Jul 18, 2016)

*UK Building Consultant Seeking Opportunities*

Hi Terry,

I appreciate that your post is over 5 years' old, but I wondered if you could possibly give me some info.

I am a UK APC candidate building surveyor/consultant currently working in Melbourne for a property consultancy, but unfortunately they are not offering me sponsorship so I am having to look for another job before my visa expires in October. I am also looking into other options such as a skilled independent visa, but am unable to find our occupation on either SOL or CSOL list. 

I'd be interested to know how you got on with getting sponsored given you experience in the industry and any advice that you could provide me with would be greatly appreciated.

Liam


----------

